# DIY Sub & AMP Install Touareg



## becones (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey all this is my 4th vdub and I just traded in my 06 GTI and purchased a 2008 Touareg yesterday. i want to swap my old system into the TR. 

Does anyone know of a DIY process for the install on a Touraeg. Thanks. 
I just want to add a amp and sub. I thought maybe i can tap into the ignition wire and audio lines out somehwere else instead of taking off the head unit and splicing wires. 

Thanks all.


----------



## jstn (Jun 18, 2008)

you'll need to run at least a power (+) from the battery to wherever your amp will be installed. 

you can use high-level inputs to grab signal for your sub.

that's probably the fastest method...

justin


----------



## becones (Apr 17, 2002)

i am use to adding the + on the bat. 
splicing the igition wire on the radio harness in the back of the unit
ground
rca adapter for the audio outputs for the amp

with this being said and done where do I retrieve the high - level inputs as the alternative for the RCAS?

and the remote wire to turn the amp on?


----------



## jstn (Jun 18, 2008)

becones said:


> with this being said and done where do I retrieve the high - level inputs as the alternative for the RCAS?
> 
> and the remote wire to turn the amp on?


high-level inputs are tapped from your factory speaker wires and are then directed as "inputs" to the amp. if your amp does not support HL inputs, there are several products that can convert speaker level inputs to RCA. Audiocontrol, for example, is a very popular company: http://www.audiocontrol.com/t34/17612/OEM-Integration.html - something like the LC2i would be sufficient for a simple stereo install.

as for the remote turn on, see if your amp has line sensing turn-on. this means that the amp can sense when it receives a signal from the RCAs (or high level inputs, in your case) and can power on. if not, then you'll need to run a wire from a switchable accessory jack in your fuse panel to the remote on the amp. honestly, i would not recommend using a line sensing turn-on. if you're already running a power cable from the battery, it's trivial to include a small remote wire.

what amp do you have?

justin


----------



## becones (Apr 17, 2002)

I have this amp JBL.1200 x1 mono amp
http://www.carreview.com/mfr/jbl/amplifiers/PRD_30997_1806crx.aspx

I will be using this to power my Mark Shivas III's.
Think I can get the remote power from the 12v outlets in the back?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## jstn (Jun 18, 2008)

becones said:


> I have this amp JBL.1200 x1 mono amp
> http://www.carreview.com/mfr/jbl/amplifiers/PRD_30997_1806crx.aspx
> 
> I will be using this to power my Mark Shivas III's.
> ...


so i think this amp has high-level inputs, which means you can tap the nearest speakers for signal to the amp.

as for remote power from a 12v outlet out back, i'm really not sure. it would need to be a switchable power source and i'm not very familiar with the t-reg (for now, hint hint!).

but if you're going to run power (+) back there, what's stopping you from tapping a 12V from the fuse panel and running it to the back? it's probably the same amount of work.

let us know how you make out!

justin


----------



## mr shickadance (Mar 24, 2012)

so could someone please tell me where i could find the easiest way to access an area to tap into speaker wires without pulling the head unit out?


----------

